# Upgrading to 11.1-RELEASE - how to merge /etc/auto_master



## gfx (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all, during the upgrade from 11.0-RELEASE-p9 to 11.1-RELEASE this message appears:


```
Attempting to automatically merge changes in files... done.

The following file could not be merged automatically: /etc/auto_master
Press Enter to edit this file in vi and resolve the conflicts
manually...
```

This is the output i get when i try to edit /etc/auto_master in vi:


```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/auto_master 310007 2016-12-13 04:44:06Z dteske $
#
# Automounter master map, see auto_master(5) for details.
#
/net            -hosts          -nobrowse,nosuid,intr
# When using the -media special map, make sure to edit devd.conf(5)
# to move the call to "automount -c" out of the comments section.
<<<<<<< current version
/media          -media          -nosuid
=======
#/media         -media          -nosuid,noatime
>>>>>>> 11.1-RELEASE
#/-             -noauto
```

This configuration file seems to be used for mounting late file systems. And the only late file system i use is mounted under "/media". So, why can't `freebsd-update upgrade` merge a simple patch like this ? Am i missing something here ? Is there a more efficient way of merging these patches automatically during the system upgrade ? Thanks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 29, 2017)

Look closely near where the `<<<<<< current version` is and `>>>>>> 11.1-RELEASE` and you'll see that it's only added `noatime` in that file.

You just need to remove the stuff between the current version line and the =====


----------

